

Facebook paid posts reveal the real value of our customer reach - agilord
http://www.agilord.com/en/radar/2012/10/paid-posts-reveal-real-value-of-customer-reach/

======
agilord
It would be really interesting to know that if someone downvoted this link,
why did they do it? I'd be eager to learn about the reasons and to understand
it better.

